# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  BitDefender представил иммунизатор для USB

## CyberWriter

Бесплатная утилита от известного поставщика антивирусных продуктов призвана защитить съемные диски пользователей и их компьютеры от вредоносного программного обеспечения, которое эксплуатирует функционал автозапуска содержимого.


Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## legion107

Да Сейчас Самый Маломальский Резидентный Антивирусник От Авторанеров Защищает...Так Что В Принципе Лишнее ПО Нетребуется...Ну Если Конечно Антивирус Хороший!...

----------


## MorviCool

> Антивирус Хороший!...


Таких не имеются))) По крайней мере в ближайшем будущем :D

----------

